# AC97 Alsa woes.  Updated instructions?

## EhobaX

Okay, I've got Gentoo up and running.

Installing it: cake.

Installing X and Fluxbox: cake.

Installing Nvidia drivers: gravy.

Installing Alsa: HELL!

I was going through the steps when I got to the part where you type amixer. It gave me an error message. Sorry, I don't remember what it is offhand since I'm at work. Well, come to find out Gentoo updated it's Alsa packages, but I guess the instruction set isn't updated.  Do'h!  I've found the announcement which contains rudimentary instructions here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=1997&highlight=alsa+ac97

So I'm asking you guys, is it as straightforward as it is in the list? Do I still edit the files like it says in the Desktop Guide?  Or can I go back and re-emerge X using Alsa in the USE variable? I saw where someone posted that on the forums and it worked.

Oh yeah. My sound is on-board. The mobo is an ECS K7SEM-B. I believe it's the SiS730S chipset.  It supposedly uses the AC97 codec.  I don't have any experience setting up 

Alsa b/c the other distros I used would automatically set it up for me.  I know.  The shame.    :Embarassed: 

Thanks.

----------

## Peteroxxx

My computer is a Compaq Deskpro p400 and I am pretty sure it uses the ac97 codec and I am having the same problem as you.

Followed the docs and also advice found in this forum but still no luck with amixer.

The error I get is Mixer Attach Default Error: No such device

These are the permissions on /dev/dsp

#ls -l /dev |grep dsp

/dev/dsp root audio drwxr-xr-x

Are you getting the same thing? Im glad to know I'm not the only one  :Wink: 

-r0xxx

----------

## EhobaX

I took the easy way out and got a SB Live! 5.1.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## delta407

I didn't want to deal with my mobo's integrated AC97, so I got a SB PCI 512 for $50, which uses the same (emu10k1) chipset. Solved my problem, and let me get a 5 piece speaker set.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jtanner

 *Peteroxxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The error I get is Mixer Attach Default Error: No such device
> 
> These are the permissions on /dev/dsp
> ...

 

Are you loading the snd-mixer and snd-mixer-oss modules?

Jim

----------

## Peteroxxx

Yes I Did.

----------

## j3rm

Yo, I'm having the same problem.  My mobo is ECS K7VMA which also has AC97 integrated. There's gotta be a way to get it working without buying a soundcard, right?

----------

